# My kitchen nano



## tim

Morning folks, thought I'd share a quick pic of my kitchen nano, I needed a small tank to hold my shrimp when I rescape my 60p, so Mrs Tim gave permission for the mini m to go in the kitchen.
Using a 10w led floodlight and internal filter, 




Cheers for looking 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson

Look great .


----------



## Aqua360

Impressive growth!


----------



## Ryan Thang To

nice one tim. i like that alot. how you mange to hang the led light?

cheers
ryan


----------



## tim

Nelson said:


> Look great .





Aqua360 said:


> Impressive growth!


Thanks guys 


Ryan Thang To said:


> nice one tim. i like that alot. how you mange to hang the led light?
> 
> cheers
> ryan


Thanks Ryan, the light I have just screwed into the kitchen cupboard with the bracket supplied.


----------



## alto

Plant List! 

and all the rest of the details (if you please )


----------



## Manisha

...are you adding co2? If not great low tech inspiration & plant list would be good (for pinching ideas...)


----------



## bloskas

nice selection of plants and growth! i 'd like to see the monte carlo falling way down to the rock! love the mini pelia on the rock!


----------



## Tim Harrison

Great little scape


----------



## Andy D

Looks great!


----------



## tim

alto said:


> Plant List!
> 
> and all the rest of the details (if you please )





Manisha said:


> ...are you adding co2? If not great low tech inspiration & plant list would be good (for pinching ideas...)


Plant list and details as follows 
Micranthemum Monte Carlo, hygro araguaia, riccardia chamedryfolia, Christmas moss, penthorium sedoides, ludwigia arcuata, various bucephlandra( not sure which sp )
Hydrocotyle tripartita(emersed) 
Ada mini m 36x22x26 
Hardscape bog wood and mini landscape rock 
Substrate Ada aquasoil and unipac nyasa sand 
10w led floodlight on 1500hrs to 2300hrs
 200lph internal filter
1ml easycarbo per day 
1ml DIY tpn+ per day 
50% WC twice a week as the tank is in direct sunlight (unusual for the uk ) lots of green dust algae over the rocks and glas after 3 days or so.


----------



## tim

bloskas said:


> nice selection of plants and growth! i 'd like to see the monte carlo falling way down to the rock! love the mini pelia on the rock!


Thanks bloskas, it's making its way between the rocks slowly, I'm hoping the emersed MC will eventually work its way down to the rocks too.


Tim Harrison said:


> Great little scape





Andy D said:


> Looks great!


Thanks Tim and Andy, most appreciated


----------



## alto

tim said:


> so Mrs Tim gave permission for the mini m to go in the kitchen.


Does she know it's staying


----------



## tim

alto said:


> Does she know it's staying


 Mrs Tim is a compassionate lady, she would never make a shrimp homeless  plus if I aim to rescape it over Christmas she will be too busy to notice  that should make it a permanent fixture


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Tim Love this  Wicked little scape mate. Love the use of the LED flood lighting


----------



## Alex J

that is a very nice looking scape, in no way, shape or form am i jealous


----------



## tim

Thanks for the likes and great comments guys  
Tried to get a pic with the distracting filter out this morning



Photography still not my strong point, 
Cheers for looking


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Looks great and so tiny! Well done.


----------



## Aqua360

Is this without injected co2? If so, I am very impressed, and definitely gives me inspiration for the plant list you mentioned!


----------



## Manisha

[QUOTE="tim, post: 459436, member: 7829"Photography still not my strong point,
Cheers for looking


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

If I'm honest Tim, photos of yours put me to shame! Don't underestimate your ability ☺ Lovely update as always!


----------



## tim

Aqua360 said:


> Is this without injected co2? If so, I am very impressed, and definitely gives me inspiration for the plant list you mentioned!


No gas, 1ml easycarbo a day which is a double dose, shrimp still breeding, little algae here and there but manual removal keeps on top of it, should calm down a bit now with daylight hours becoming shorter, thanks for the kind comment 


Manisha said:


> [QUOTE="tim, post: 459436, member: 7829"Photography still not my strong point,
> Cheers for looking
> 
> If I'm honest Tim, photos of yours put me to shame! Don't underestimate your ability ☺ Lovely update as always!


Very kind Manisha


----------



## Aqua360

tim said:


> No gas, 1ml easycarbo a day which is a double dose, shrimp still breeding, little algae here and there but manual removal keeps on top of it, should calm down a bit now with daylight hours becoming shorter, thanks for the kind comment
> 
> Definitely trying this now Tim!


----------



## tim

Few more pics, small buces starting to develop nice colours,







Feeding gathering 



Monte Carlo slowly making its way through the rocks





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alto

tim said:


> Micranthemum Monte Carlo, hygro araguaia, riccardia chamedryfolia, Christmas moss, penthorium sedoides, ludwigia arcuata, various bucephlandra( not sure which sp )
> Hydrocotyle tripartita(emersed)


did these mostly begin as trimmings from your other tank? or did they start their submerse life with just the Easy Carbo etc?


----------



## tim

Hi alto, they all were trimming's I'd taken then grown emmersed for 3-6 months apart from the riccardia and small buce, they came from my low tech tank, tank was setup with easycarbo from day 1 after planting, it's one of those tanks I wish I'd kept a journal for, took around 2-3 months for the plant mass to fill in.


----------



## GHNelson

Lovely....looks really mature Tim.
Nice one


----------



## tim

Thanks hoggie


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Tim, Looking great. Once again wonderful plant health  love the Buces


----------



## tim

Thanks Roy, the araguaia flowered this morning



Tanks become quite dark on the left side due to the emersed plants blocking the light, may have to add another floodlight to cover that side 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston

tim said:


> Few more pics, small buces starting to develop nice colours,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding gathering
> 
> 
> 
> Monte Carlo slowly making its way through the rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


superb 
would love to have your eye for detail tim, keep up the good work


----------



## tim

Thanks Andy


----------



## Courtneybst

I like your buces. Never tried them myself but I've only just heard about them.

Nice tank


----------



## Ana Pinheiro

hello Tim

Your nano is so so beautiful!!!

I love it. And it is giving me ideas on what to do with the rest of aquasoil amazonia that I didn´t used on my new tank.

I wonder if my husband would notice a nano somewhere in the house!!!


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Tim Any Update photos


----------



## jameson_uk

What's the 10w LED you have on there?


----------



## tim

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Tim Any Update photos


Hi Roy, I'll try and take some this weekend though it's a little overgrown 


jameson_uk said:


> What's the 10w LED you have on there?


hi Jameson, it's an LE 10w cool white floodlight, purchased from Amazon, comes with a ridiculously short cable but with a little diy can be extended.


----------



## tim

A few random pics  really hard to photograph this tank as its next to the kitchen window.
Emersed Monte Carlo died off completely as the autumn temps set it but I'm happy to see it was taken over by hydro Japan 



With a little ranunculus 



Which has now grown down the driftwood into the tank



Submersed Monte Carlo is still rampant for a low tech



Araguia still doing well



Needs a major trim and is over run with cherry shrimp which makes siphoning fun 



I will try and get a decent full tank shot before the scape comes to an end,
Cheers for looking 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson

Proper jungle .
Hydro's a beast emersed .


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Tim, Looking fab  Does need a trim though


----------



## grathod

Fab scape this, you must have your routine down to a tee as the plant growth is phenomenal. Subscribed


----------



## Aqua360

I have that filter too, did you get it from Maidenhead? Cheap and cheerful for a nano


----------



## tim

Aqua360 said:


> I have that filter too, did you get it from Maidenhead? Cheap and cheerful for a nano


It is mate, does the job though I will one day get round to building a cabinet and using an external filter.


----------



## travellife

tim said:


> It is mate, does the job though I will one day get round to building a cabinet and using an external filter.


Please elaborate on the name brand of that cute filter.  I couldn't find it on the Maidenhead site.  I'm in the U.S. and would like to know if it's available here.  Gorgeous tank by the way.

travellife


----------



## tim

Hi there travellife, apologies for the late reply, the filter came with a superfish aquarium set I never got round to using, I'm not sure of the specifications of the filter but superfish or aquadistri is the brand.


----------



## Uslanja

Wow!  I am beside myself with envy; you have the "Touch"


----------



## tim

Thank you Uslanja, this tank has been a joy to look after though I will be taking it down in the next few weeks, a few quick iPhone pics,
Overgrown Monte Carlo 




Shrimp keep throwing soil over my nice sand foreground, 



Emersed plants have browned out again due to the cold weather ? 



Overgrown FTS,



Plan to gradually move the shrimp and ramshorn snails over to a new tank during the next few weeks then give this scape a clean up and try to get a half decent pic to end the thread,
Thanks for the comments and likes along the way folks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





tim said:


> Emersed plants have browned out again due to the cold weather ?


You often get issues with low humidity in the winter. The problem is that even when the air is fully saturated with water (100% RH) it is cold, and the total amount of water held (absolute humidity) is small.





When the cold damp air is in the house it warms, and then it becomes warm dry air and you get the problems with browning to leaf edges and tips.

cheers Darrel


----------



## tim

Thanks Darrel, spot on explanation as always, replacement nano has been running for a few weeks now, seeing good signs of growth, a little gsa and diatoms creeping in,



Will start adding a few more ramshorn snails tomorrow, then a few shrimp over the next few weeks,
Cheers for looking


----------



## alto

though I can't help but feel a little bereaved for the "old nano"   ... what's this new guy got anyway  



Looks like it's off to a great start
- though of course now we need the specifications  LIST


----------



## tim

alto said:


> though I can't help but feel a little bereaved for the "old nano"   ... what's this new guy got anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's off to a great start
> - though of course now we need the specifications  LIST


 old nano has been moved to the living room, once the shrimp and snails have all been transferred it'll be rescaped and shiny glassware, led light and nice cabinet added to its equipment list , 
Specs for this one clearseal 28x20x20 cm tank, flexi mini led, 150ltr per hour internal filter 
Hardscape few bits of dragonstone.


----------



## alto

You just know you're going to have to identify make & model on that internal


----------



## tim

alto said:


> You just know you're going to have to identify make & model on that internal


It's an aqua 50 produced by aquadistri, cheap an cheerful, I'm running it horizontally as it's too tall vertically


----------



## Tim Harrison

That's looking very cool


----------



## zozo

Nice little tanks.. 



tim said:


> Emersed plants have browned out again due to the cold weather ?


I did about the same, all tho i assume i see Hydrocotyl tripartita above your tank among others, but mainle the tripartita shows brown leaves for so far i can see. 

In my case i do not have any browing of leaves and also regularly have temperatures of 13°C in the house now.. Tripartita is a pretty hardy plant for growing emersed. In your case i rather suspect the ligts are a bit to close to it... 

As you can see i even got it growing (vining) rather high above the tank and it did this the last 3 weeks.


----------



## tim

Kitchen Nano mk2 ready for inhabitants, weekend off coming up so the mini m will be stripped and the shrimp and snails moved here.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Lovely...delicate and well tended garden


----------



## mlgt

Do you have a link for the 10w light? My son recently managed to snap my denerle light and chuck it into the tank 
Need something to replace.


----------



## tim

mlgt said:


> Do you have a link for the 10w light? My son recently managed to snap my denerle light and chuck it into the tank
> Need something to replace.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lighting-E...1490301296&sr=8-1&keywords=10w+led+floodlight
That's the one I used over the mini m, the cable is ridiculously short, easy enough to lengthen though, I'm using a flexi mini led over this scape though.


----------



## mlgt

Fab. Thanks for this.


----------



## tim

mlgt said:


> Fab. Thanks for this.


----------



## GotCrabs

I honestly wish I had the creativity to create something like your first tank shown, wanting something like that in the bed room or lounge as a display piece, beautiful!


----------



## Deansie

You make it look so easy Tim, you should do a video diary next time you do one, lol, be great.


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary

nice one....


----------



## tim

Thanks for the comments guys, kitchen nano mkII is still running though a tad neglected, it keeps ticking along, shrimp breeding faster than the rams horn snails, will try and keep a better journal if/when I rescape it.
iPhone pic 




Cheers for looking


----------



## Ryan Thang To

tim said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, kitchen nano mkII is still running though a tad neglected, it keeps ticking along, shrimp breeding faster than the rams horn snails, will try and keep a better journal if/when I rescape it.
> iPhone pic
> View attachment 109816
> Cheers for looking


Look good as always tim


----------



## tim

Thanks Ryan


----------



## alto

Nice to have a tank this nice


----------



## Kitalexander

Amazing what you can grow with a 10w flood light, looks great P, loved the mini M


----------



## Edvet

Lol did you cut the filter in halve? Nice idea, saves room , also never thought about that position (horizontal one)
Love these small filters.


----------



## tim

Edvet said:


> Lol did you cut the filter in halve? Nice idea, saves room , also never thought about that position (horizontal one)
> Love these small filters.


Yep cut the bottom off in the end, the horizontal position worked ok untill I changed the light to flexi mini, it blocked light from some plants and became a pita when I neglected the tank a little, sucking in air when the tank wasn't topped up.


----------



## tim

Filter changed again, switched over to hob filter, tank ticks along a bit of algae though manageable, probably get round to a rescape in the new year.


----------

